# JDOM Unicode



## jmonaco (23. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

wenn man mit element.setText XML-Elemente mit Inhalt füllt, wandelt JDOM alle Ampersands in "& amp ;"  (ohne Leerzeichen) um. 

JDOM macht es auch mit Ampersands bei Unicode-Eingaben. Z.B. wird ein Alpha, das ich als "& # 945 ;" (ohne Leerzeichen) eingebe, umgewandelt in "& amp ; # 945 ;" 
Browser zeigen aber nur  "& # 945 ;" als Alpha an, jedoch nicht "& amp ; # 945 ;" 

Was muss ich tun, damit JDOM Unicode-Ampersands nicht verändert?


----------



## Paule (30. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem. Ich erzeuge mir mittels JDOM ein XML Dokument. Wenn ich einem Element Text hinzufüge oder ich ein Attribut setzen will, dann werden meine "&" immer im XML Dokument in "& amp;" umgewandelt. Der Parser auf der Serverseite (an den ich das XML Dokument schicke) schmeißt dann immer eine Exception, weil er das Dokument nicht korrekt einlesen kann.

Wie schafft man es, dass im XML Code wirklich ein "&" und nicht ein "& amp;" steht?

Schon mal vielen Dank!!

MfG


----------



## jmonaco (7. Dez 2006)

& gehört wie < und > zu den Zeichen, die als XML-Inhalt maskiert werden müssen (ist so in XML spezifiziert). JDOM macht das automatisch. Server-seitig musst du das wieder rückgängig machen, wenn deine Weiterverarbeitung das nicht mag.


----------

